# Which weekend is the best to host a competition in Oslo (september/october)



## MrMoney (Jun 29, 2011)

Well, tell me  When would you come?


----------



## Shortey (Jun 29, 2011)

I dont care.  Whenever is fine.


----------



## MrMoney (Jun 29, 2011)

The extreme amount of feedback overwhelmes me, I am not sure I can fit all you 3 people into a venue.


----------



## Tobs (Jul 1, 2011)

All 3 september ones would work for me.


----------



## Meisen (Jul 24, 2011)

As close to the halfway mark between norwegian open 2011 and 2012 as possible 

I voted september 10-11.


----------



## Tobs (Aug 9, 2011)

My plans changed, I will be in Norway from the 7th to the 23rd October, so none of the dates would work for me.


----------



## Shortey (Aug 9, 2011)

it would be nice with some more information, ramadan...


----------

